

Show HN: Dabble - Location based photo journal - sjayman
http://dabble.it

======
sjayman
We just launched Dabble, our app and website last week. We would like to hear
thoughts & impressions from you folks. We're a team of 7 engineers working
from SF and Buenos Aires.

We wanted an app that could give us a sense of a place and those that came
before us. We launched last week at DEMO. Here is the 6-min DEMO pitch:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5efdZfLEYI>

~~~
ecaron
Is this different than the Dabble that TechCrunch covered in 2006:
<http://techcrunch.com/2006/07/23/dabble-launches/>. Looks very different
(platform and project concept), but the similar name makes me wonder if the
same team was behind both.

~~~
sjayman
No association with the Dabble of 2006.

------
riledhel
I downloaded the app but didn't register. Any chance you can put the map you
show on your web page in the app? So at least I can see that without
registering?

~~~
mcniac
not in the app, not yet at least

